# Airbag light help on 03 gti



## jammer55 (Apr 27, 2002)

I took the seats out of my 03 gti to shampoo the carpets and in doing so I disconnected the plugs for the airbags. Now the lights on so it must be that I interrupted the signal. How do I clear the light? Beside the obvious, a trip to the dealer.


----------



## jetta48 (Jan 12, 2005)

It would appear this is a common issue. I replaced the bottom seat cushion & had the air bag light come on shortly afterward. You can try & have the code/light reset, but unless you are very lucky you will need to change the seat belt buckle attachment for around $90 from most dealers. The sensor goes out very easily. You can find this on the forums.


----------

